# I Love These Reusable Grocery Sacks!



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

The are called BAGGU; they are made of a very light ripstop nylon that is extremely strong. They come in *fabulous* colors! They hold a ton and the handles aren't painful to hold, even when the bag is very heavy.

I love the shape of these - they are gussetted at the bottom.

I was just so excited about these that I had to share.

Prior to discovering these, I was very turned off by the other reusable grocery sacks I've seen - they were either too thin, too small, too heavy/clunky, too ugly, etc. These are just fabulous! I'm giving them to all my relatives as gifts for Christmas :biggrin1:

Here's the link: http://baggubag.com/SEE.html


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Jane..........Thanks for the info. Went to the site loved what I saw and ordered a set.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for spreading the word.......I stopped getting plastic bags a while back. I actually bought the bags from Public's with their name on it and some from Kroger that says "Going Green", both stores offered them for $1 each. They hold as much as 4 or 5 plastic bags, are well made and should last a very long time.

We recycle just about everything, every piece of glass or plastic that comes into our home. Newspapers, card board and paper are used for water retention around plants or are recycled. Any food stuff, leaves, grass clippings are used as compost.

We have to carry all of these to the recycle area as our county does not have pickups that recycle. Maybe some day…….


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Thanks for spreading the word.......I stopped getting plastic bags a while back. I actually bought the bags from Public's with their name on it and some from Kroger that says "Going Green", both stores offered them for $1 each. They hold as much as 4 or 5 plastic bags, are well made and should last a very long time.
> 
> We recycle just about everything, every piece of glass or plastic that comes into our home. Newspapers, card board and paper are used for water retention around plants or are recycled. Any food stuff, leaves, grass clippings are used as compost.
> 
> We have to carry all of these to the recycle area as our county does not have pickups that recycle. Maybe some day&#8230;&#8230;.


Me too Sandi, our township just started picking up our recycling once a month, so we don't have to drive it anymore.

Once a month is NOT ENOUGH! My garage is a site! However, we can barely fill our trash can because we recycle so much.

I also like chico bags, and the original eco-bags. I have both. The bagu bags are really beautiful. I am starting a farmers market in town, so I'll have to share this info as we are planning on selling bags at the market.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your endorsement, Jane! I agree that so many of the bags are ugly or poor quality or not convenient to keep around. The BAGGU bags look like a great combination of everything I've been hoping someone would finally make.

Everytime I go to the grocery store or Target, it seems like I ask the bagger to leave the bigger items out of bags and consolidate as many items as possible into a bag to save on some of the excess bags. It really bugs me to consume so many bags, although we do end up re-using most of them for lunches. I'd prefer to get a reusable lunch bag and reusable grocery bags. BAGGU looks like a great start for the latter. Thanks!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I have ugly cloth bags that have Vons printed on them. I've had them for years. I think I'll upgrade and order a set of these. These are such pretty colors and they're nice enough to take into a department store. I like the idea that they fold flat into a pouch.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The pouch is definitely a great bonus, Debby! One thing that has kept me from hauling my own bags has been the need to carry them into the store (and remembering!). With the pouches, it should be easy.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I keep the cloth bags in my car and don't seem to have any problems remembering to take them into the grocery store, but I never remember to take a bag into other kinds of stores. I think these are small enough that I can stash one in my purse then I'll have it with me.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane, thanks for that link! I think I will buy some for myself.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I always use crates, big preshaped cuboid bags that shops sell especially for reusing..(rather cheap as they will have the shop's logo on it of course)..they are awfully sturdy!! I even use them for transporting school stuff....you know 35 x folder, books etc that I take home for marking... Because they're pre-shaped they are excellent to fill it effectively....
Here in the Netherlands reusables and recycling is part of daily business... In grocery stores you don't get any free bags anymore (only extremely thin ones that can only hold 3 small items...) Everyone brings their own carrier-item (crates/bags/other)
In other stores you don't get a bag unless you ask for it...as it has become so common to be conscientious with bags...it's really great!!
As far as recycling garbage, once a month local clubs collect paper/cardboard etc to raise money for their club...and there are underground recycle stations in a 10 minute walking distance everywhere where you can leave plastic/glass and paper and every week the containers are collected by the council and are taken care of...

Bio-garbage is recycled as well, everyone has a huge green bio-garbage container, which is emptied every 2 weeks by the council...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Jane, thanks for the info and the link. When we lived in Italy, they charged for the bags and even the shopping carts. They are very strict (at least in northern Italy) about recycling. The "wet" trash (kitchen scrappings and the likes) must be collected and recycled in biodegradable bags. The amount of trash generated is so little compared to what we have here. It was an eye opener. 

We recycle everything, I even rinse out the styrofoam take out containers to add to recycle now because I read somewhere if they have food remains, grease etc, they can't be recycled and are thrown into the trash


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

These look great! I love the bright colors and how they fold up so compact! I tried the cotton sacks and they were so bulky and I kept forgetting to take them with me!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I never have a problem remembering by bags, I keep them in the pocket behind the passenger’s seat in my car. My DD’s boyfriend is from Whales and he was so amazed at the waste here in the States. I think most of Europe, China and Japan are very conscious of recycling, much more than we are in the U.S.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Our A&P food stores sell excellent reusables for 99 cents and they have beautiful photography on both sides.

I take them not only to the grocery stores, but also take them on ANY shopping trip (to the pharmacy, department stores, PETCO!), and to pack our foodstuffs when we go to the seashore for vacation. They're waterproof, VERY strong (can hold two gallons of milk in one bag!) and they're washable.

We keep them in both cars, and also have a supply in the house for toting library books, etc. NO MORE PLASTIC BAGS FOR ME! EVER!


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for making me focus on this. I have some reusable bags from Trader Joe's. Although I remember to put them in the car, I am still working on remembering to bring them into the store. . Anyhow, I ended up ordering some reusable bags from envirosax.com.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

These baggu bags do look great....I just ordered my set! Thanks for sharing the link and your experience with them.  I'm sure I'll love them too!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

whoa...esp. I was just thinking last night that I needed to buy some reusable shopping bags..lol


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Which colors did you guys get for yours? I love the peacock blue, the fuschia and the cobalt blue, but then I started thinking that it would look funny to carry my groceries out (or other shopping) in those loud colors of bags, so I went with more muted colors - khaki & peacock.

Even if you aren't into conservation of materials, from listening to the news this week, it sounds like all stores will be allowed to start charging for each bag you use from the store in the near future.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I just used mine for the first time last night...I LOVE them! I sort of went bold: I got peacock, olive, lime, saffron, fuschia and red. They look GREAT together. It is a silly pleasure to pick which colors I'm going to use. Saffon and olive for muted days, red and fushia when I'm feeling bold...etc.  I love that I can pop three in my purse, I think that will usually be enough, the other three I'll leave in the car for when I have really big shopping trips to do. They are so light and so roomy, they feel strong and are easy to carry. I am really pleased with them. They were a bit more than I really wanted to pay, but the colors...I just couldn't resist. I'm glad I didn't now that I have them.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I found them on Endless.com with a really good photo that allows you to view the close-up, so I see what you mean, Shelly! If you order with Endless, you have to pick all six of the same color to get that price (but you get free overnight shipping too). I like that the BAGGU web site lets you do the mix & match sets and the shipping isn't much.

Edited to add: If you buy with Endless.com, you can use your Amazon.com account, which saves several steps. It will ask you if you have an Amazon.com account at checkout.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

These bags look great. I have six of the reusable bags that I've bought from Safeway and another store but for the life of me, even though they are in my car, I forget to take them in. I feel really stupid when I'm at the checkout without the bags, especially since Safeway gives a few cents off the bill for each reusable bag.....every tiny bit helps. 
I did find that they make great shoe bags when traveling as I don't like to put our shoes into a suitcase with our clothes. We threw our shoes into a reusable Safeway bag and it worked great (we were driving, not flying)! Even the cheapo bags are mutli-use! Now, if I could just remember to use them for their intended purpose!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Good tip, Kimberly. They are cheaper on the endless.com site, I wish I had checked it first, but I do like having the mix of colors. On the Baggu site, the striped ones are by the each and a whopping $10 each...on endless, you can get three of the striped (I love that red stripe!) for $22.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Does anyone know where i can get wholesale bags. Maybe not THIS nice.. but something canvas/cloth or non woven. I want to use them for my studio. 

MM


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

You might try 4imprint.com. They will put your logo on them and everything...the more you buy the better the price. I just did a quick, cursory search and see cotton bags as low as $1.43 each. Hope that helps!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Kimberly! I didn't know you could get the Baggus from anywhere other than their main site. I've already got SIX baggus....that seems to be enough for my weekly grocery run! I like the flat shipping rate of $3.50.

I bought: Lime, Fuschia, Navy, and then bought Lavender, Saffron, and Red and the little pouch to hold them in. I actually picked the brighter colors since I might accidentally lose them or leave them behind somewhere!

I love them. All my relatives will be getting them for Christmas this year!

The checkout clerk loved them and asked me where I got them - she wrote down the name.

I wish they would make ones in a chocolate brown and deep purple color :biggrin1:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I just sent six to my mom too, Jane! I think it's a great gift. She'll love them, she's a big color person too. for her I got:

lime, fushia, mint, peacock, lavendar and red

I can't wait for her to get them.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

That's great, Shelly! I'm glad you liked them enough to send them to your mom!

I admit that I am not particularly environmentally conscious (my hubby is though), but these were just so cute and colorful. My husband sighed and said that this is one way to reach people like me... LOL

Anyway, there is a lot of talk now in my town of a possible plastic bag ban, and grocers will then charge 10 cents for each paper bag. So, I think this trend will eventually spread all across the country...just a matter of time...


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I just ordered them from Amazon--all one color--but I could not resist free shipping and the ease of ordering. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Does anyone know where i can get wholesale bags. Maybe not THIS nice.. but something canvas/cloth or non woven. I want to use them for my studio.
> 
> MM


Another great bag is called Chico bag. I met the guy who created them, and he is a hoot! You'll be able to tell from his site.

He will co-brand these for you, and I don't seem to forget bringing them to the store because of how well they will fit in your purse. I love that the pouch they come in is actually connected to the bag. They are not quite as stylish as the baggu bags...but we are getting them for our farmers market, with our logo on them. I think you can get them for $2.50 each? Don't quote me on that...he's really great to work with.:biggrin1:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I got a whole bunch from Wal Mart. They're a buck each and they're at the front just as you walk in. 

They're grocery bags. They don't need to be fashionable unless you're carrying them down long streets from the grocery store to home like in NYC and boston. Mine go from the carriage to the trunk of my car.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

CapotesMom said:


> I got a whole bunch from Wal Mart. They're a buck each and they're at the front just as you walk in.
> 
> They're grocery bags. They don't need to be fashionable unless you're carrying them down long streets from the grocery store to home like in NYC and boston. Mine go from the carriage to the trunk of my car.


Good to know that the Supreme Evil, otherwise known as WalMart is carrying reusable grocery bags! I have to take a shower after I shop there...:suspicious:which fortunately I've pared down to about three times in the last five years or so. (Try looking for twisty balloons at one a.m.!)

You're right, in MN they don't NEED to be fashionable...but it is fun to marry fashion with everyday. Most of my bags are actually ugly canvas freebies-one from the local hospital, grocery store, elementary school, and the webbed canvas Eco-bags. I do have a couple stylish ones that I leave in their pouches in my purse, in case I find myself somewhere I didn't expect to shop in.

I do love the reactions I get when I use my own bags, especially when I'm at a grocery store where they ACTUALLY BAG YOUR GROCERIES! eace:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I have GOOD news! We are soon going to have our very own Havanese Baggu's sold here!!!!!!



CapotesMom said:


> I got a whole bunch from Wal Mart. They're a buck each and they're at the front just as you walk in.
> 
> They're grocery bags. They don't need to be fashionable unless you're carrying them down long streets from the grocery store to home like in NYC and boston. Mine go from the carriage to the trunk of my car.


Mindy Mindy Mindy.... Its ALWAYS important to be fashionable! Even walking the isles are grocery store.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I am putting in an order tomorrow. These are the new colors they are coming out with, on April 24th. Let me know if yall want any. I will be selling them also and should have some at Nationals. 

NEW colors: Caper, Butter, Persimmon, Mud & Kelly Green.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Amy that's funny, my brother calls Wally World the Evil Empire. 
I haven't been there myself in months and months. 
Dawna


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

And Mindy
Anyone could see you taking those groceries out of your cart and putting them in your car. You must be wearing great shoes and carrying cool bags. LOL
Dawna


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> I have GOOD news! We are soon going to have our very own Havanese Baggu's sold here!!!!!!


Oh my!!!! That's so cool, the new colors sound wonderful too! Caper, butter and persimmon sound gorgeous. I wish I had waited on getting my mom's. Guess I'll just have to buy some anyway.

I love the design and lightness of these bags and being able to keep them in my purse because they are so compact. The colors are just the icing on the cake. I admit, though, that they do perk up my day when I use them. I like everything to be PRETTY. I'm so bad, I will take one product out of it's bottle and poor it into another bottle I like better. Just can't help myself!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> I have GOOD news! We are soon going to have our very own Havanese Baggu's sold here!!!!!!
> 
> Mindy Mindy Mindy.... Its ALWAYS important to be fashionable! Even walking the isles are grocery store.


WOW! Cool, Melissa! Did you just become a distributor?

I agree....having fashionable grocery bags makes me less cranky about the plastic bag ban, being charged for a paper bag, and having to haul all this stuff home in the first place!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

This may be off the subject but I use the little bags from the produce area for my "poop bags"....we have to "bag" it where we live! I'll have to check into these designer bags though.....not for poop!:biggrin1:


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Yes Vicki, not for poop. hehe


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I wrote the baggu people and asked about other colors and prints....they said *chocolate brown* and *cute prints* will be coming next season :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Those bags look great! I'll have to get me some 

My husband calls Walmart "Made in China-mart", but he says it real fast with an accent. lol

Personally, I can't stand the store, but I do go there sometimes, out of sheer laziness to drive someplace better.

K.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We have to recycle in our village - paper, glass, plastic, cans and garden stuff. The bags at Trader Joes are nice and Ikea has those great big bags they sell. I keep that one in my car for all the loose stuff that accumulates.

There was a great article in the paper today about Nike's recycling of sneakers. They use old sneaker parts to make resurfacing products for playgrounds, etc.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes I signed up as a distributer for both the baggu bags and Eco bags. They are different and both cute. I am going to get them silkscreened and make some cute ones to sell. 

But if you want plain ones, if I order them it will help with the minimum order. However, I doubt that will be too big of an issue. 

I call Walmart BIRTH CONTROL! Everytime I go there, I swear off ever having kids!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sign me up!! I'll buy some


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

The MAIN reason I signed up for whole sale was because I wanted to find something that I could deliver my clients portrait boxes in. I thought it would be great if it was something reusable.. like a grocery sac, so they can use it and advertise for me. 

Plus they are cool! And not plastic! Woo!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> I call Walmart BIRTH CONTROL! Everytime I go there, I swear off ever having kids!


ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Just so y'all know.....if Melissa sees a mini van or disposable diapers she breaks out in hives. :biggrin1:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Mindy Mindy Mindy.... Its ALWAYS important to be fashionable! Even walking the isles are grocery store.


Melissa Melissa Melissa. If you're walking the isles of the grocery store, you've no need for the bags yet!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Dawna said:


> And Mindy
> Anyone could see you taking those groceries out of your cart and putting them in your car. You must be wearing great shoes and carrying cool bags. LOL
> Dawna


I'd rather save the money I'd waste on overpriced grocery bags and spend them on nice shoes. 

..And they aren't that bad. They're black (which matches everything) and they say 'paper? Plastic? Neither'

A touch of sarcasm is always good.  If you can't tell already I like to lace everything I can with a bit of sarcasm. eace:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

When you work retail you get unruley brats that parents cant control no matter where you are. We've had kids hit their heads on the signs and busted them open cause they're running behind the walls where they shouldn't be; all to a lack of parents watching their kids. 

I have no problem with Walmart. Or Target for that matter. If I can go to a place that sells clothes, books, CDs, home decor AND groceries all in one place and get home in an hour after work that's great. More power to me for it. Most of the time I don't have time to go to the mall or an overpriced grocery store when I get off work and Wal-Mart and Target are the only ones still open. Grocery stores work for produce and meat. But when you're buying a can of peas or a bottle of shampoo it's the same at kroger or walmart..usually less at that Walmart. 

You just have to refrain from going out at 2 am..cause that's when all the crazies go grocery shopping..


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

CapotesMom said:


> Melissa Melissa Melissa. If you're walking the isles of the grocery store, you've no need for the bags yet!


That makes no sense to me? I have to walk them, select things, purchase these selections.. then put them into my fashionable bag and go to my car.

They are just supposed to replace the plastic ones I have been using.

Walmart has a larger number of bratty kids than ANY grocery store I have been in. Just my observation. I do not go there for that reason.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

If you're walking the isles usually you're still pushing the cart...not carrying the bags. 

Bah.. Nevermind. Bad attempt at a joke. 

I usually go after 8 so I guess the number of unruley hellions is at a minimum..


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I recently bought a bunch of reusable bags from my grocery store. They are black and have the Full Circle logo on it. Blah and boring but servicable.

The baggu bags look great. Melissa will you be posting ordering info soon? I'll buy some!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Dawna said:


> Just so y'all know.....if Melissa sees a mini van or disposable diapers she breaks out in hives. :biggrin1:


I feel the same way about the minivan thing....couldn't do it....

...but disposable diapers are your friends! Way convenient!

Next time one of my Havs gets the runs, I'm putting him in a disposable diaper with a hole cut out for the tail!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> I have GOOD news! We are soon going to have our very own Havanese Baggu's sold here!!!!!!
> 
> Mindy Mindy Mindy.... Its ALWAYS important to be fashionable! Even walking the isles are grocery store.


Sweet! :biggrin1:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Disposable diapers are your friends if you HAVE KIDS. hahahaha

Actually I did use them when Goldie was in heat, and I cut a hole out for her tail. It was a low point in my life. hhhehehehehe..

Mini Vans make you pregnant.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> The MAIN reason I signed up for whole sale was because I wanted to find something that I could deliver my clients portrait boxes in. I thought it would be great if it was something reusable.. like a grocery sac, so they can use it and advertise for me.
> 
> Plus they are cool! And not plastic! Woo!


Nice idea Melissa. I may have to steal this from you...Although, most of the proof albums, boxes, and dvds are delivered...but this would be fun, hip, eco-chic...You are such a smarty pants.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> That makes no sense to me? I have to walk them, select things, purchase these selections.. then put them into my fashionable bag and go to my car.
> 
> They are just supposed to replace the plastic ones I have been using.
> 
> Walmart has a larger number of bratty kids than ANY grocery store I have been in. Just my observation. I do not go there for that reason.


I really appreciate the parents who bring their kids here at 10 p.m. also. Great parenting skills people.

Actually, right after I had my son, and I was a nervous first time mom who thought she was somehow going to kill or really f up her kid, I'd remember some of the folk I saw at Wally world at ten p.m. with small kids and think, "Hey stupid people are breeding generations of stupid people, my kid will live."

Okay, I'm done with the snarky comments.

Actually, I do find myself shopping in my co-op without a cart, just putting my stuff into my bags like the Europeans do!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Mini Vans make you pregnant.


ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jane what a great find thanks for sharing. I have a bag fetish and seem to collect every size shape and color I can find, these will also be great to drag all my boys stuff around in. 

Melissa that would be great if you decide to sell these on the forum. In fact I think I am going to need one for a Starbucks basket I am making for the auction at the National. Wouldn’t you prefer a bag with your coffee that you can use rather than a basket that would probably end up being thrown away? Keep us updated.

p.s. I am spoiled, DH does all the food shopping in my house.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann, does he cook too???? If he does, I'll trade you!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Judy A said:


> Leeann, does he cook too???? If he does, I'll trade you!!!


Judy he cooks *AND* does the dishes!! He is a keeper.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I used my new Baggus today for the first time and I love them!! They're so big a whole cart full of groceries fit into just four bags! They're strong too! My hubby loved them and my son was very impressed at our attempt to help save the environment. They've been talking about that at school lately.  The men even each took a bag to learn to fold them up and put them back into storage once the groceries were put away!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Yay! I love mine too, Christy. They are not my first reusable grocery bags, but they are the only ones I've ever managed to use consistently. Being able to keep a few in my purse is key! I think they are awesome and it's neat to get so many positive comments on them every time I pull them out.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Yea, Christy and Shelly! I am glad you are liking your Baggus. They make grocery shopping more fun for me. Just last week, a male checker said they were by far the nicest reusable sacks he'd ever seen - and he even wrote down the name. That's the second time that's happened to me.

I am also following Kimberly's lead and using them to tote non-grocery stuff around too. I always keep one in my purse now. :biggrin1:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> I am also following Kimberly's lead and using them to tote non-grocery stuff around too. I always keep one in my purse now.


Me too! I'm really starting to notice how many times plastic bags are used. I've used it at the holistic doctor's office to tote all my supplements, at the clothing stores, the drug store, the book store. It's funny how such a little thing can make you feel so good.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh funny, Jane! Are you talking about when I brought my items over to your house for the playdate? I just made a trip over to the motorhome and took two of my Baggus over there and filled them with a some items I left in the rig when I took it to storage last time. 

Today we went over to Trader Joe's and the cashier and bagger both commented on the bags too. They wanted one bag per wine bottle (and miscellaneous items) and I told them that the bags were really tough and to put six wine bottles per bag and we'd bear the responsibility. They were a little apprehensive, but did it.

Thank you again for posting this. I know of at least 12 non-Hav people that have bought them from my own recommendations. I know several others that have considered it, but I'm not sure if they have purchased any yet.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Yes, Kimberly! You had your peacock blue one, which was very striking against your red shirt that day! :biggrin1:

I haven't checked out the new colors yet - I think Melissa said they'd have some new ones after April 24.

I saw some similar nylon sacks at *Daiso *(a fabulous Japanese livingware store that is now in this area - one in south San Jose, one in Mountain View - most things are good quality and $1.50!!!! - not shoddy like typical American dollar stores) but the handles were not as long, the bag was slightly smaller, and it was tan. So, similar idea for people who don't want to shell out the $8 or so for the fashionable colors.

Link to Daiso - http://www.daiso-sangyo.co.jp/english/index.html


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Jane said:


> Yes, Kimberly! You had your peacock blue one, which was very striking against your red shirt that day! :biggrin1: ....... So, similar idea for people who don't want to shell out the $8 or so for the fashionable colors.
> 
> Link to Daiso - http://www.daiso-sangyo.co.jp/english/index.html


I think part of the fun is having all the bright colors! If they are fun to use there's a better chance of really using them! I love the peacock colored one!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I LOVE my Baggus! I have three of them in my purse at all times and pull them out whenever I'm at a register. I have gotten compliments on them too! My sister and my friends were making fun of me for having them in my purse yesterday but then one of them needed a bag so I gave it to her to use and by the end of the day she was going on and on about how they were the greatest bags!


----------

